# time to show off your lights



## cheapo (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey guys, take a picture of your lights and maybe a few beamshots. Ill be taken a picture of my own later. feel free to SHOW OFF!

-David /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Xsavior (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

oh yeah right, last time some one convinced me to do this... i got in trouble for flashing some one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I don't really have anything too interesting at the moment, but perhaps on monday i'll have some fun new toys in my mail box
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cheapo (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

[deleted]

-David


----------



## cheapo (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

on the left is the Pelican M6 LED, on the right is the Longbow Micra. The collection is small, but it's growing. 

http://fototime.com/%7B728F720E-D755-486B-94C8-31DBB5A740A3%7D/picture.JPG

http://fototime.com/%7B860CC57F-D377-4D5B-B016-08B9FF747940%7D/picture.JPG

-David


----------



## Hoya (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

hi cheapo how do u like your micra? would you recommend it to others?



[ QUOTE ]
*cheapo said:*
on the left is the Pelican M6 LED, on the right is the Longbow Micra. The collection is small, but it's growing. 

http://fototime.com/%7B728F720E-D755-486B-94C8-31DBB5A740A3%7D/picture.JPG 


-David 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## cheapo (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

great build, but little throw and little output.

-David


----------



## VidPro (Mar 19, 2005)

*The UDW Tripple Quad rechargable*

here is my UDW tripple quad.
its 4 3w Luxeons in a Radioshack 4AA holder, with quad duel position switches, and quad lens styles.
each switch controls each light
they all have a dim position
the flood has a ultra dim position for long life
uses Ni_mhy 2300s x3










spot




spot x2




Line




Flood

the UDW stands for ULTIMATE DOG WALKER 




the Reason for this design 

Light the path (line)
avoid the poo (flood)
find the dam dog (2x spots)


----------



## cheapo (Mar 19, 2005)

*time to show off our lights*

OK, that light is just weird. Anybody else out there with flashlights? If you have a digital camera and a flashlight collection, let us take a look.

-David


----------



## Polar_Hops (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

Hm, i'll take some pics with my l4 in my real dirty dirty dirty room which i have to clean. Dont worry, the rest of my house isnt like this, but i'll show the advantage of flood /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## cheapo (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

If you guys need help on posting pics, let me know. Cmon guys, let us see your collection!

-David


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*





_Surefire 6Ps and G2s._ 





_Inovas._ 





_Streamlight Ultrastinger, Stingers, and baby Strion._ 





_Misc._ 




_Infinities._ 




_L-r: Arc, Dorcy, Sonic and Peak AAAs._ 




_Ultrastinger on keychain to impress the ladies._ 




_Arc AAAs._ 





_Arc LS's and AA's._ 


And the prize of my collection:





best regards


----------



## scuba (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

There are lots of them in the "Flashlight collecting" room...


----------



## cheapo (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

sweet lights. Those streamlights must have burnt a hole in your wallet. Anybody else got anything to show?


----------



## KevinL (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

My three Luxeon V lights:

Top to bottom - PocketMate-V custom (not to be confused with the actual PMW build by Hotbeam), U2 Digital Ultra, L4 LumaMax. 





Bezel shot of all the lights. 






Mag2HID, business end. 





$25 large yellow spotlight (currently waiting for a big beefy 7AH 12V SLA when I have time)





Too many of the little things running around here, yes I kept a few dozen for myself:





Incandescent Surefires and small LEDs:





(I no longer have the E2e/L4+MN03 as shown, it's now an E2e-SG)

I should take an updated photo of the collection, maybe when I have time.


----------



## farmall (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

good


----------



## cheapo (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

HOLY COW. You have a U2, sweet!


----------



## KevinL (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

Which probably explains where the avatar picture came from /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

The top picture of the three Luxeon V lights effectively represents my variable-power light collection as well, with the exception of the L4. The PMV is adjustable using the dimmer pot (visible above its switch in the picture), the U2 is adjustable using the selector ring. If I do decide to get a two-stage McE2S for the L4, it would become one as well. 

The U2 solves a lot of my problems and is possibly the most efficient light I own. 6 lumens for 40+ hours (almost 2 whole days of continuous runtime), 100+ lumens for those days where I absolutely need that shield of light, and everything in between. Level 5 is useful to double battery life without sacrificing that much brightness, level 4 doubles it again while still producing more than adequate light, level 3 is equivalent to a KL1 (the U2's backup) and level 2 is for the times I need more than level 1.

It's EDC'able (for me) and bezel down was the way it was MEANT to be.

Highly recommended, despite the price tag. The U2 literally ended my collection of practical lights and got me started on the impractical 500+ lumen beasts. Granted the price is a high barrier to entry, but I'm glad I decided not to compromise.


----------



## 357 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: time to show off our lights*

Yes, U2 is my favorite light as well.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 27, 2005)

*Delete*

Delete


----------



## Cones (Mar 29, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






Beamshot (Hint I borrowed this)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






Done with This beauty /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif






Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

Guys, please read the rules about posting pics... Max width is 800 pixels, no more. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif

Thanks


----------



## cheapo (Mar 29, 2005)

sweet lights guys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif

-David


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 29, 2005)

These are some of my lights. [image]http://




[/image]


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 29, 2005)

One of my favorite lights,[image]http://



[/image]


----------



## BatteryCharger (Mar 30, 2005)

Here's my collection...not much by CPF standards, but far more than any sane person should have... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cheapo (Mar 30, 2005)

keep'em comin.

-David


----------



## Wong (Apr 3, 2005)

AA Mag + MiniPro
AAA Mag + TerraLux TLE10
Aleph 1 DB917 TWOK
6P + 3W module
LionHeart
Q3 + TXOH
Jil 1.3W CR2

Coming soon : LionCup , CR2 Li-on , Neoca Leon , RAW


----------



## KevinL (Apr 6, 2005)

From top to bottom:
U2 Digital Ultra, Mag85, Mag3X with triple TWAK Lux3s, Surefire E2e Executive in SG, Roar of the Pelican (#3854 SLA bulb overdriven to >30W on custom battery pack - brighter than the Mag85) and PR-T TW0L DB917 on SF L4 LumaMax body with clickie.






My silver Mags. From top to bottom: 
1996 MiniMag hosting either a MadMax+ with TY0L that I rolled myself, or a red Lux1 depending on what I need it for (signal light), PocketMate-V LuxV variable power light, Mag2HID. 






Pretty colors..


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2005)

Would my one of a kind KI light powered by a _Lux III unobtainium UX1J emitter_ and a _ARCmania custom-built boosted converter_ fit this category? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

THE STORY.


----------



## WildRice (Apr 6, 2005)

My collection dosent have any of the fancy stuff some of you have, mostly customs. but some say still too many.




Top row left to right.. large lantern with solor lawn light (solor cell on back), 3D [email protected] 'L' bin LUX III DD, old everyready 2D custom boost LUX I, old everyready 2D R/O LUX I DD, crank light w/tritium in front, MM single 'AA' with dowel rod boost section, Dorcy 2x'AA' red/amber, MM w/14500 and dowel spacer (multiple colors), 3x 'AAA' dorcy,s (1 red)

second row.. dorcy 'AA' 14500 DD LUX III RB, DD LUX III cyan, DD LUX III white, custom single 5mm multi mode, Pager light, 1st mod single 'AAA', Xnova 20kmcd, 8UV 3x'AAA', ORB #30

Bottom row.. 3 tritium keyrings, 2x'AAA' holder 1'AAA'+boost UV, Flat flood (Li-ION + 8 SMT white, UFO 2LED keychain, Dinky Dorcy (1/3AAA), 4x'AA' mini lantern multi-mode RGB, tri-mode visor light, Prolight 3W RGB (sauce) handheld.





I HAVE TOO MUCH STUFF, too bad I just bought some cree x-lamp stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Jeff


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Apr 7, 2005)

My collection as of 4-7-05:


----------



## 3rd_shift (Apr 7, 2005)

Here's just a few of mine.


----------



## diggdug13 (Apr 7, 2005)

AWTHD,

OMG now that's a collection. It's nearly awe inspiring.



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## KevinL (Apr 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*arewethereyetdad said:*
My collection as of 4-7-05:






[/ QUOTE ]

oi! Are you trying to challenge Size15's collection? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

I see you love the grayish-silver kind of light, now that is what I call a huge stash of spares /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif

There are people with too many lights (me - I don't claim to collect them, the darn things just multiply), there are true collectors (many of them here on CPF) and there are collectors in a class of their own (you) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## 03lab (Apr 7, 2005)

AWTYD, Holy cow!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## akula88 (Apr 7, 2005)

Here's my newest addition...
...No story, AWTYD has all the attention... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Just a couple of unassuming KL4s...


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your compliments, but I really do need more lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------



## BlueGerbil (Apr 8, 2005)

Sure, who doesn´t. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## VidPro (Apr 8, 2005)

Arewethereyetdad , proves that theory that if you have enough they start breeding like flies.


----------



## vhyper007 (Apr 8, 2005)

Good evening AWTYD,
At the risk of being nosy, actually I am a quite polite individual, what is the insured value of your collection. This way I can ask you what your collection is worth without sounding crude and buffoonish. At least I hope so.
I have never seen anything that rivals this. It is astounding.
Best regards,
vhyper007


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Apr 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*vhyper007 said:*
Good evening AWTYD,
At the risk of being nosy, actually I am a quite polite individual, what is the insured value of your collection. This way I can ask you what your collection is worth without sounding crude and buffoonish. At least I hope so.
I have never seen anything that rivals this. It is astounding.
Best regards,
vhyper007 

[/ QUOTE ]

vhyper007, no offense taken. To tell you the honest truth, I have never even considered its value. I wouldn't be able to even venture a guess. I know the values of each of them and I guess I could sit down and try to add them all up. But, honestly, it's really NOT that impressive of a collection. Just a hodge-podge of my favorites. I usually collect multiples of my favorites, like the McLux TK, CNC-123, Surefire E2s and E1s, Peaks and Inovas. I go in these phases where I gotta have every E2 I see, for example, and I'll sell a valuable light like a Katokichi Ishishiki to fund them. Not really sure what the deal is with me, except that I suffer from *flashaholism.*/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## vhyper007 (Apr 8, 2005)

yeh, me too. Unfortunately I cannot sate my disorder as well as you. But thou shalt not covet another CPF'r. Again, your collection is impressive and I am glad you were not offended because I certainly did not intend that to happen. 

Thanks for replying.
Regards,
vhyper007


----------



## KevinL (Apr 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*akula88 said:*
Here's my newest addition...
...No story, AWTYD has all the attention... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Just a couple of unassuming KL4s...






[/ QUOTE ]

HA-BK KL4??!?!?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

I'm still waiting for the L4-SG though, or the KL4-SG (just the head). Guess what I'm gonna put it on.. no wait, you don't need to guess, you helped me get that E2e-SG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## moeman (Apr 11, 2005)

here is my Jets22 BlackBird:









Flood low:



Flood high:



Optic low:



Optic high:


----------



## Cornkid (Apr 11, 2005)

WOW.. she's tiny..
-tom


----------



## NikolaTesla (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a few Hot Rodded Mags and such... and a Phazer


----------



## WildRice (Apr 21, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Jeepers Nikola, how many lumens 'ya packin there?
Jeff


----------



## Icarus (Apr 29, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*arewethereyetdad said:*
My collection as of 4-7-05:







[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif... the prodigal son has returned... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif... what a great collection Troy... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2005)

Makes me want to {_vulgar term for feces_} myself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Surefire_Rocks (May 1, 2005)

Hey AWTYD, I live near KC (Leavenworth). Is there some type of outlet near KC where you but your lights, or is it purely through the mail?

-Ian


----------



## rikvee (May 1, 2005)

Don McLeish lights, on special this week at Home Depot....


----------



## Bradlee (Jun 7, 2005)

Nobody said collections had to be huge, so here's my tiny light collection (bad lights excluded and minus a T4 which is being replaced under warentee):






Left to Right:
-Dorcy AAA
-Inova X1 modded w/ dorcy AAA circuit
-HA III micromag with ministar 2, kroll and AR coated glass lens
-Inova T3

-Brad


----------



## moeman (Jun 10, 2005)

Here is my meager collection:
from left to right

OD Green Inova 24/7
Petzl Zipka Plus
Orb Raw w/Ubin
Arc AAA Black
Peak AAA Brass
Arc AAA Sterile
FF2 w/Cr2&BB650
FF2 WCR123 & POP2
Glo-Toob FX Beadblasted Green
HDS EDC Ultimate 60
McLuxIII PD Ubin
Aleph 2 Tan w/NG1000
SF KL4 w/McE2S Trim and E1L body
Mr Bulk Li-On Heart NA w/Tritium #231
Orb CPF edition #40
CountryComm Inova X5t HA
Gladius
SF Tan G2 w/Bugoutgear Led Module
FoxFury LED Headlamp (Outdoor model)

In front:
Arc AAA Nat LE
D'mo AAA Luxeon Mod
Swiss Light?


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 10, 2005)

My favorite light, which I made myself, a QUAD Mag.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a couple of favorite little lights. I call these guys the “u-Rat Pack.”

1.	Fire~Fly 2 with 2 stage switch- Wiz2 750 converter, UX1J emitter, 830 lux
2.	McLuxIII PD with 2 stage switch- Wiz2x2 converter, UX1K emitter, 1620 lux
3.	LongBow Micra, Downboy 1000 converter, UX1J emitter, 1800 lux
4.	ARC mania mod, SC1000 converter, UX1J emitter,, 3110 lux
5.	Vital Gear FB1 with Aleph 1 head, Downboy 917 converter, UX1J emitter, 3460 lux
6.	Vital Gear FB1/Aleph 3 head, Downboy 917 converter, UX1J emitter, 4760 lux

Number 6 in particular is a spectacular little light. At night you can see the “light saber effect” very well as the beam cuts through the dust in the sky.






Link to a bigger picture below.







*Edit:* _4. ARC mania mod, SC1000 converter, UX1J emitter,, 3110 lux_

Number 4 is a 'rat among the rats.' It is not a UX1J but really an _extremely overachieving TX0H emitter._ The TX0H is so bright that it has very close to the beam output of a UX1J emitter.

Out of 300 T-series emitters that were tested this is one of only 7 emitters that achieved this high of a white output. If you use these numbers then it means that only 2% of T-series emitter achieve a "star" status.

Since the light is such an unexpectedly bright rat I'll keep number 6 with the rest of the u-Rat Pack collection.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 1, 2005)

Pelican M6 HA mod, one of two in the world, by ARC mania and Katokichi
“SuperBird – MK-D1003”

The inside body is bored and threaded to fit a custom designed, oversized, can and modified reflector. The oversized can projects and kisses the body of the light to help transfer the heat not only to the reflector like a stock light but also directly to the light body. All machine work is done by the expert machinist/artist Katokichi.

The converter is a custom built unit by ARC mania. To light the flashlight is a new SuperDownConverter 1000 running an overachieving TV1H emitter. A mineral glass on the nose of the light finishes this first-class mod.

Did I mention that the SuperBird light now focuses light the original Pelican lights did? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

The mod makes a Pelican Lux 3 HA, the BatteryStation CPF Special, look dim.


----------



## ddaadd (Aug 6, 2005)

A good amount of my enjoyment from flashlights is taking them 
out and showing folks what they will do. Maybe 1 in 20 has seen/heard of led flashlights. 
So I picked up a old Zero Halliburton camera case off ebay, and we are road-ready!
The padding is a few layers of 1 inch thick Armaflex foam insulation, took some time to do the cut-outs.


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Aug 10, 2005)

I would post ours here, but might get in trouble (it would take too long to load). Instead I created a page on our site that displays all 1,200+ lights in thumbnail form. Warning: the pictures take some time to load - I recommend a T1 or DSL for viewing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

click to view


----------



## diddy808 (Aug 11, 2005)

My small collection






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif


----------



## KevinL (Aug 21, 2005)

The SF collection as of today:







Those are the SFs and only the SF's. Other mods and brands (including SF-component mods like my L4-PRT) are not included.


----------



## sbebenelli (Aug 21, 2005)

This is all I have other than some cheap lights that I had "before CPF". 






Peak Matterhorn AAA ultra, McLuxIII-PD, EDC Basic 42, Surefire U2.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 22, 2005)

This is probably the most expen$ive flashlight I have purchased - yes, out of my own pocket.
SureFire 10X Dominator.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's the heavy metal (still looking--anyone?). Only a couple (Magcharger and a random other) get regular use:







And then the next weight class down. These are all pretty much users. Scorp, new Mini-Mag, early 6R--modded to 9P, a really early MM, and an early 6P:






I'll see about getting pics of the others one of these days...


----------



## Prolepsis (Aug 31, 2005)

Finally picked up the Costco HID today (thank you Lightraven!) and it's awesome.

Makes little Beastie look like a kid


----------



## gorlank (Sep 4, 2005)

took a pic of the three mini lights that I really like,

Jil DD, Arc P and the runt of the litter, the Peak 3 led proto which has the pokiest beam of the three but it still rides my car keys.


----------



## UltraReef (Sep 4, 2005)

Great pics!! Awesome thread!  

Here is a pic of my Dive Rite dive light.


----------



## nemul (Sep 5, 2005)

arewethereyetdad 

all i have to say is "WOW!"


----------



## LarryC (Sep 5, 2005)

Pictures of my collection at www.hometown.aol.com/ljcharnes


----------



## HighLight (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote: LarryC: Pictures of my collection at www.hometown.aol.com/ljcharnes

LarryC some of your lights are funny!


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is a picture of a couple of custom jobs done by ARC mania on the Katokichi Ichishiki- Tactical (KI-T) light. The lights are more exotic than the standard TY0H emitter in the stock KI-T light. These lights are very rare; one of a kind. The Luxeon III UX1J emitters are brighter than the T- series emitters and have a very white beam. And the T- series emitters have different tints in the KI-T lights.

The lights, from left to right, are the CRystal- TY0H, Black- TW0H, Natural- TW0H, Black- UX1J, Natural- UX1J, CRystal- UX1J.

I couldn’t decide on whether to put this picture in this post or, “Which lights have gained in value.” Six out of six KI-T lights are rare and five, the two TW0H and three UX1J emitter KI-T, out of the six are the only ones in existence. That makes five of the six very rare KI-T lights.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 8, 2005)

LarryC said:


> Pictures of my collection at www.hometown.aol.com/ljcharnes



What are those two lights between the 5C Kel and 2C Bianchi?


----------



## LarryC (Sep 8, 2005)

I believe you are looking at the 2D New York State Trooper Association with the Zippo name on it from EBAY and the 8AA Energizer Double Barrel.

Larry


----------



## nemul (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## KevinL (Sep 11, 2005)

Added a new one in the last couple of days.






That is one sweet looking light.. and not only does it look great, it WORKS great


----------



## JanCPF (Sep 11, 2005)

Sweet! 

That A2 is dressed in a BK evening gown right? 

Jan


----------



## NikolaTesla (Sep 14, 2005)

Collected a few nice lights I learned about on CPF- Spent a few $$$ and had fun. The kinda put them up in a http://homepage.mac.com/rouses/flash/PhotoAlbum259.html

Museum sort of


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow: Fabulous collection!


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Oct 8, 2005)

Here's many of my lights doin' their thing:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/FireAlarmFan/Flashlights/DSC00039.jpg

And most of my collection with notes
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/FireAlarmFan/Flashlights/Flashlights1.jpg


----------



## nc987 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Nitroz (Oct 8, 2005)

ddaadd said:


> A good amount of my enjoyment from flashlights is taking them
> out and showing folks what they will do. Maybe 1 in 20 has seen/heard of led flashlights.
> So I picked up a old Zero Halliburton camera case off ebay, and we are road-ready!
> The padding is a few layers of 1 inch thick Armaflex foam insulation, took some time to do the cut-outs.


What is the light in the middle of the foam with the big head?


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 8, 2005)

NikolaTesla said:


> Collected a few nice lights I learned about on CPF- Spent a few $$$ and had fun. The kinda put them up in a http://homepage.mac.com/rouses/flash/PhotoAlbum259.html
> 
> Museum sort of


What's the super shiny chrome double barrel light?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 9, 2005)

Nitroz said:

"What the super shiny chrome double barrel light?"

A new light not yet fully developed 100%. Multil- brightness. Watch CPF. It will come. You were not supposed to look so close.....


----------



## nc987 (Oct 9, 2005)

True blue? Do you do large format photography? I noticed that rolleflex in the background. Just curious


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 9, 2005)

The Rollei is the medium format camera I use. There is also an old Minolta medium format camera in use that looks very much like a Rollei twin lens reflex camera. For large format pictures I usually use a vintage WWII Speed Graphics that takes 4"x5" film. The Conley 4x5 camera in the picture is the one that sits on top of my fireplace. So the answer is, yes, I have done a lot of large format photography.

If you know about the Rollei than you must know something about ancient cameras. You have a good eye!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 17, 2005)

SureFires multiply by feeding on PayPal:


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 18, 2005)

Icarus .. the chrome one is incredible! oo:
bernie


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes it is :naughty:





































Pictures updated!


Benny


----------



## Icarus (Oct 28, 2005)

Kiessling said:


> Icarus .. the chrome one is incredible! oo:
> bernie



Right, but I have to admit it's not mine.  This one was made for MorpheusT1.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Benny, you really have to post better pictures of this "beauty". :whoopin: :laughing:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Done!


Thanks for the Photo tips Freddy!

:wave:
Benny


----------



## cheapo (Oct 31, 2005)

I cant believe this thread is still around. I posted it 7 months ago. Nice lights guys.

-David


----------



## assassin337 (Oct 31, 2005)

This is it[url=http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs53&d=05442&f=IMG_0480.JPG]



[/url]

 .......:mecry: Whaaaaaa. Oh and the ductape headlamp thing really works:rock: .


----------



## freedom (Nov 3, 2005)

Browsing the collection section surely widens my eye horizon on the flashlight world!! You guys are great!!


----------



## mdocod (Nov 10, 2005)

Nikola-

2 maxa beams?

(insert jelousy here)

hehe... those things cost more than my car is worth. Nice collection!


----------



## Rommul (Nov 10, 2005)

NikolaTesla said:


> Collected a few nice lights I learned about on CPF- Spent a few $$$ and had fun. The kinda put them up in a http://homepage.mac.com/rouses/flash/PhotoAlbum259.html
> 
> Museum sort of



What are the two yellow and black lights.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 10, 2005)

*X990 Groupbuy*


Its awsome and i want one!


:naughty:
Benny


----------



## Rommul (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks man


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 25, 2006)

Some new additions:

































Benny


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 25, 2006)

Beautiful lights, Benny! Wow!!
The McGizmo Clip is the perfect touch to some great lights!

Love the polish job! :thumbsup:

WP


----------



## criollo (Aug 25, 2006)

Benny,

Very nice !!! :twothumbs


----------



## Changchung (Aug 25, 2006)

assassin337 said:


> This is it[url="http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs53&d=05442&f=IMG_0480.JPG"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Men, you make think about how to make a mod to a head lamp broken what i have in some place in home...


----------



## skalomax (Aug 26, 2006)

My Only Lights!  . ARCmania Super Flashlight III and a LRI Proton.


----------

